# Liverpool Riot (?)



## Red Storm (Aug 9, 2011)

Lots of social media activity, can any Urbanites confirm? 

Video of riot activity: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIZV4YYQ2P8

Pic of activity: http://yfrog.com/h0swbzpj


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 9, 2011)

Red Storm said:


> Lots of social media activity, can any Urbanites confirm?
> 
> Video of riot activity: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIZV4YYQ2P8
> 
> Pic of activity: http://yfrog.com/h0swbzpj


A comment saying that isn't Liverpool.  Can you identify the street?


----------



## Red Storm (Aug 9, 2011)

A liverpool resident I know has said it doesn't look like Liverpool.

Anyone confirm?


----------



## Red Storm (Aug 9, 2011)

Information coming from this twitter: http://twitter.com/#!/damiontucker23


----------



## Teepee (Aug 9, 2011)

No word of liverpool rioting on the BBC


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 9, 2011)

More and more comments are saying that isn't Liverpool.  Anyone know?


----------



## Teepee (Aug 9, 2011)

Red Storm said:


> Information coming from this twitter: http://twitter.com/#!/damiontucker23


looks reliable. If this spreads to my city I'm going to shit my pants


----------



## skitr (Aug 9, 2011)

Definitely liverpool. Someone's posted a pic of their car on fire. Toxeth.


----------



## skitr (Aug 9, 2011)

http://twitter.com/#!/benschofield


----------



## Red Cat (Aug 9, 2011)

Pic looks like L8 to me.


----------



## Red Storm (Aug 9, 2011)

Someone on my fb has said that video is Woolwich, London.

Skitr post the pic?


----------



## skitr (Aug 9, 2011)

http://yfrog.com/h0ch8dpj

That's on Grove Street.

From his twitter:

Barricading ourselves in. Fire brigade is here. Front of building hot, smoky

Fire brigade now on Grove St in Liverpool. At least 6 cars torched. They blew up lots of scared ppl

Where a brick came through our shared front door window. Liverpool


----------



## stereotypical (Aug 9, 2011)

Yep apparently its kicked off down Smithdown way and Lodge Lane/Princess Av aswell.  Cars torched, bizzies everywhere.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 9, 2011)

BBC just said "Birmingham is the only place outside of the capital affected in any significant way".


----------



## skitr (Aug 9, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> BBC just said "Birmingham is the only place outside of the capital affected in any significant way".



Well that bloke, a Granada reporter, has posted pics of his torched car, and bricks through his window. I know granada were shit but...


----------



## skitr (Aug 9, 2011)

Sky News now.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 9, 2011)

skitr said:


> Well that bloke, a Granada reporter, has posted pics of his torched car, and bricks through his window. I know granada were shit but...


Sure, I'm not contradicting him, just passing on what was just said on the BBC.  The BBC may be ill-informed.


----------



## claphamboy (Aug 9, 2011)

Sky is reporting it kicking off in Liverpool.


----------



## cantsin (Aug 9, 2011)

going off in Toxteth on Sky, stupid host asking with straight face " how could the police have been prepared here, it has nothing to do with Tottenham..."

the cop expert with her is struggling to explain ....they really havent got a roadmap for this shit.


----------



## treelover (Aug 9, 2011)

where are the police in that Sky video about liverpool?, when the dockers were on strike there were hundreds?


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 9, 2011)

cantsin said:


> going off in Toxteth on Sky, stupid host asking with straight face " how could the police have been prepared here, it has nothing to do with Tottenham..."




Fantastic.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Aug 9, 2011)

...


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 9, 2011)

Haven't heard owt but wouldn't be surprised if it it gets similar in Liverpool soon. It's like a set president innit.

And what Bernie said. He pwns fucking everything round here.


----------



## elbows (Aug 9, 2011)

BBC live updates page says:


*0059:*

Merseyside Police confirm they are dealing with a number of incidents in South Liverpool, including cars being set alight. Members of the public have been advised to avoid Smithdown Road, Lodge Lane and Upper Parliament Street. In a statement, Merseyside Police's Andy Ward said: "Officer have tonight dealt with a small number of incidents of violence across the city. We will not tolerate any violence on the streets of Liverpool and have taken swift and robust action in response."


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 9, 2011)

elbows said:


> BBC live updates page says:
> 
> *0059:*
> Merseyside Police confirm they are dealing with a number of incidents in South Liverpool, including cars being set alight. Members of the public have been advised to avoid Smithdown Road, Lodge Lane and Upper Parliament Street. In a statement, Merseyside Police's Andy Ward said: "Officer have tonight dealt with a small number of incidents of violence across the city. We will not tolerate any violence on the streets of Liverpool and have taken swift and robust action in response."


Ah, OK, they've caught up, then.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> A comment saying that isn't Liverpool. Can you identify the street?


it's thomas street in woolwich. some edl twats have labelled it as liverpool cos they're idiots


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Aug 9, 2011)

Sounds like L7-L8 so far alas ...


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 9, 2011)

BBC ticker said:
			
		

> BREAKING NEWS: Merseyside police are dealing with a number of 'isolated incidents' in south Liverpool including cars being set alight


Just now.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Aug 9, 2011)

During the Thatcher era, when our local economy was trashed, the Duke of Westminster bought most of central Liverpool and then developed it during the Blair Years.

No local people get more than a minimum wage out of this.


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 9, 2011)

I think tmw will be Liverpool's night


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 9, 2011)

stuff_it said:


>



OU says that's Thomas Street in Woolwich, London.


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 9, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> OU says that's Thomas Street in Woolwich, London.


Just listened with the sound on, it doesn't sound much like Liverpool.


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 9, 2011)

This one in the 'Pool then?


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah, those sound more like northern vowels.


----------



## stereotypical (Aug 9, 2011)

Bernie Gunther said:


> During the Thatcher era, when our local economy was trashed, the Duke of Westminster bought most of central Liverpool and then developed it during the Blair Years.
> 
> No local people get more than a minimum wage out of this.



Never a truer word been typed


----------



## Greebo (Aug 9, 2011)

There was somebody on the Today prog R4 just after 7am.  Apparently the trouble was limited to South Liverpool and it was mainly young teenagers (aged around 14) walking into the city centre (from L8 and 9 a doable but fairly long walk) setting fire to bins as they went, to have a go at the police, not at property.  Older teens seem to have joined in later, but even so a local woman was saying that although she could see the bins which'd been set fire to, and that made it look a bit scary, she reckoned that there hadn't been much other damage done.

FWIW being told to avoid Smithdown road, not helpful - it's the largest main road running from the centre right out into the more genteel areas more than a few miles out.  V difficult to avoid using it IMHO.


----------



## andrewc (Aug 9, 2011)

There was definitely some trouble, but certainly minor stuff compared to London.  I live just adjacent to the university campus and could hear a lot of noise & shouting. Sirens & helicopter overhead.   About half a dozen parked cars torched on Grove St, a Tesco Metro on Myrtle St looted & set on fire and a lot more cars with windscreens smashed and bodywork damage.  One break in at a North Face shop in the Liverpool 1 shopping centre.

It's a lovely sunny evening and I walked home up Bold St & Hardman St. Lots of places closed early and a few boarding their windows up.  More than the usual number of parked police cars in the city centre as well.

Some video stuff here

http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/mult...-continue-clean-up-operation-100252-29206738/


----------



## Greebo (Aug 9, 2011)

andrewc said:


> There was definitely some trouble, but certainly minor stuff compared to London.<snip>
> Some video stuff here
> 
> http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/mult...-continue-clean-up-operation-100252-29206738/


Thanks for that.


----------



## Tooter (Aug 9, 2011)

I live just near Princes Road on the toxteth triangle...most of the trouble was caused by gangs of students and youths last night with cars and wheelie bins being burned out in various places around the toxteth triangle and down smithdown road.

Admiral Street police station was attacked and most of the windows were smashed and a police van set on fire.  Quite a heavy presence when i walked past there this afternoon with five police vans and police officers in full response gear, it wound down during late afternoon though probably so that they can go home and rest. I think it may be a flash point this evening.

All the shops in Liverpool 1 shopping centre have been told to close early at 6pm so that the staff can get home safely. Supermarkets are closed throughout the city.

All quiet at the moment despite several idiots claiming trouble is erupting all over the city, nothing substantiated at the moment although it is causing wide spread panic. The streets are deserted.

Who knows whats going to happen when it gets dark.


_
_


----------



## Greebo (Aug 9, 2011)

Tooter said:


> <snip>All quiet at the moment despite several idiots claiming trouble is erupting all over the city, nothing substantiated at the moment although it is causing wide spread panic. The streets are deserted.<snip>


That sounds similar to the way the so-called riot in Brixton (after Splash) got talked up at the weekend.


----------



## Tooter (Aug 9, 2011)

The thing is most sensible people ask for a source or some kind of proof whereas alot of people are just reposting unsubstatiated lies and it's spreading like wildfire. I have no idea how some people can be so stupid..very surprised to even see a few friends reposting obvious nonsense.

Luckily some people are on it and a few twitter feeds and trusted sources can be followed to keep a pretty acurate picture on what is going on. I've been walking around the place most of the day and it's been quiet all day.

Local people have called a meeting that started at 6pm at the local youth club for all concerned parents, community members and young people to discuss the best ways to protect the local neighbourhood and young people. Wouldnt be surprised to see people actively out on the streets later making sure the kids behave.


----------



## andrewc (Aug 9, 2011)

This chap took some excellent photos last night, http://www.flickr.com/photos/zakigrant/sets/72157627270118711/with/6023628027/


----------



## Tooter (Aug 9, 2011)

> groups of parents and concerned groups will be out at princes avenue and stanhope street ,and on lodge lane.....our intentions are to protect our children and community please support you own neiborhood....and help protect and send the kids home if possible.



Community organisation and mobilisation seems to be quite effective in certain areas. Meetings of concerned local residents at community centres and groups of parents and concerned groups actively out at many hotspots assisting police, protecting children and supporting their own neighbourhoods and respected local figures sending groups home.

After the madness of last night it is a marked improvement in Liverpool. NO TROOPS ON THE STREETS, IT WILL MAKE THINGS MUCH WORSE!

Shame Manchester has gone crazy tonight


----------



## andrewc (Aug 10, 2011)

Helicopter overhead and lots of reports about things getting ugly on Smithdown road again.  Crowd trying to break into Asda.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Aug 10, 2011)

andrewc said:


> Helicopter overhead and lots of reports about things getting ugly on Smithdown road again. Crowd trying to break into Asda.



Just said on BBC News 24 that police are advising people to stay away from the area.


----------



## belboid (Aug 10, 2011)

Birkenhead centre kicking off as well. Tranmere fans pissed off at getting pissed on by bloody Donny....


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh really? The wife said the town centre was bunkering up, but there haven't been real riots here since the 80's.


----------



## andrewc (Aug 10, 2011)

*Recent Tweets*









MerseyPolice Merseyside Police  

Latest Update - Please avoid Park Rd South/Claughton Rd, Birkenhead due to reports of vehicles on fire. Police and @merseyfire are on scene
2 minutes ago








MerseyPolice Merseyside Police  

Latest Update - Police are attending to call of damage to shops and pubs in Grange Road, Birkenhead town centre from McDonalds to Pyramids
25 minutes ago

»




MerseyPolice Merseyside Police  

Latest Update - 4 arrests have been made on Borough Road, Birkenhead for conspiracy to commit criminal damage
32 minutes ago *Favorite* *Retweet* *Reply*


----------



## stereotypical (Aug 10, 2011)

Smithdown Road is like a warzone at the moment.  Grim.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh fuck.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 10, 2011)

stereotypical said:


> Smithdown Road is like a warzone at the moment. Grim.


Which bit of it - right along it?  Because it's a very long road for all of it to be like that IMHO.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 10, 2011)

*awaits first story of rioter on Invalidity Benefit*


----------



## machine cat (Aug 10, 2011)

stereotypical said:


> Smithdown Road is like a warzone at the moment. Grim.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 10, 2011)

machine cat said:


>


Grim if true, but if I remember rightly, that road's a good few miles long.  Difficult for all of it to be a warzone at the same time IMHO.  Unless you include damage left behind after the mob have moved on.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Aug 10, 2011)

very quiet in town last night - the bus i was on at 11.30pm going home diverted away from Smithdown Road - drove up there this morning at 8am very little damage to cars or property thankfully


----------



## stereotypical (Aug 10, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Grim if true, but if I remember rightly, that road's a good few miles long. Difficult for all of it to be a warzone at the same time IMHO. Unless you include damage left behind after the mob have moved on.



Nah trust me mate it was like Iraq in 2003 up there for a few hours lastnite. Cars/bins etc burning, makeshift barricades, fire engines attacked, petrol bombs etc. Mainly round the area from the cemetary/Asda all the way back to the Ullet Road junction. I wasnt daft enough to go and have a look but my terrified friends who live there kept me updated and local press coverage was half decent (twitter mainly).

It wasnt all at once of course (was about 200ish people) but was a steady and focused rampage up Smithdown (towards town) and then pushed backwards slowly by Police.

The Police where not having the rioters getting onto Upper Parly at all and did an excellent job of making sure the rioting didnt spread.

The Liverpool riots lacked the amount of looting as seen in other cities (a fair bit did happen but not in city centre) but was much more old fashioned attacking the police style rioting. Thankfully the Liverpool rioting was relatively minor in comparison to other cities and nobody was seriously hurt.


----------



## andrewc (Aug 11, 2011)

Seems much quieter tonight. Thank bog for the wind & rain.   There has been a strong local effort to clean things up & Twitter reports patrols of local people around Lodge Lane / Smithdown Road trying to keep things calm.

It's even made the Guardian http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2011/aug/10/riot-liverpool-birkenhead-police


----------



## stereotypical (Aug 11, 2011)

Never posted on link on here before so not sure if its ok to do this (apologies mods if its not).

Local community workers/activists/citizens did a great job in helping:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmuCraadkOQ&feature=related

In a weird way im gutted this happened again in our city but at the same time im also proud of the community spirit/work show throughout the whole city


----------



## andrewc (Aug 13, 2011)

Someone has put some good quality videos up here http://www.youtube.com/user/pelpa6662007?feature=mhee#p/c/9BADF9BBAA13B4F4

Re the guy on the bike shouting "Fuck the Matrix" in video 2, Matrix is Merseyside Polices anti gang / anti gun crime unit.

Police are using Twitter to inform the public of news & events and are publishing the names of people charged http://www.merseyside.police.uk/index.aspx?articleid=10760

They've even got a shiny new Flickr account with pics of people they'd like to talk to http://www.flickr.com/photos/merseypolice/sets/72157627283483061/

The knuckledraggers in the office were getting worked up over "blacks & Somali's" rioting. It's amusing to point out to them that the majority of people in all the pictures & videos available are white scallies.


----------

